# Dead.or.Alive.5.Ultimate.XBOX360-COMPLEX XBLA, DLC and sports games.



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2013)

Apologies for being a bit lax once more.

*Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XBOX360-COMPLEX* gets its own post.
Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XboX360.RF-iND also happened and was nuked for p2p depending upon the release list you use.

Region dupes and nukes
*Air_Conflicts_Vietnam_JPN_RF_XBOX360-HR* *Splinter_Cell_Blacklist_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
*Diablo.III.RF.XBOX360-FBI* got nuked for being a dupe.

*DuckTales.Remastered.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS* and *Castle.of.Illusion.Starring.Mickey.Mouse.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
For those that were unaware the 8 and 16 bit era Disney was a game development powerhouse (or at least the licensor of games that would make them appear as such) and produced some of the finest games of the era. Ducktales was one of their most acclaimed NES (and gameboy) titles which has now been remastered and Castle of Illusion was similarly lauded on the 16 bit consoles and has also got a remake.

*Freefall.Racers.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A kinect only XBLA racing game so you can get your handlebar syndrome right up to wings level. By what few accounts are out there it is passable.

*Borderlands_2_Ultimate_Upgrade_Pack_2_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Ultimate_Vault_Hunter_Upgrade_Pack_Two:_Digistruct_Peak_Challenge
Mainly more endgame/challenge type content which is probably welcome to many.

*NHL.14.XBOX360-iMARS*
Ice hockey game, one "why you should" article http://o.canada.com/2013/09/11/here-are-4-reasons-to-buy-nhl-14/
*AFL.Live.2.PAL.XBOX360-iMARS*
An Aussie rules football title and a different developer to the previous one (this one having previously done the fairly well liked 2011 Wii attempt at AFL). The last was what you tend to expect from a niche non American sports game and as mentioned the dev did make an AFL title for the Wii which has its fans.

*Dead.or.Alive.5.Ultimate.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free.

One differences/changes list
http://deadoralive.wikia.com/wiki/Dead_or_Alive_5_Ultimate
Probably avoids the "token changes" badge but only just.

*Video* It is Dead or Alive 5. There are hundreds of the things out there.


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                         Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate          

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English           
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Fighting           ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 09/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  DEAD OR ALIVE 5 ULTIMATE heightens the signature DOA fighting style with 
  the inclusion of new modes from DOA5 PLUS, dynamic new stages, and deadly 
  new fighters to deliver the ultimate in fighting entertainment. 


  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy, and buy it if you like it!

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

